# Best digital Hygrometer?



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

Looking for recommendations on a good Hygrometer in terms of accuracy I have been considering the OASIS CALIBER IV HYGROMETER. Any thoughts/Suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Check out the SensorPush digital. Reads via Bluetooth to your phone or pad. No need to open up your humi to read it. Provides minute by minute data on temp and RH. I have three, one for each humi/tupperdor. The developers just added calibration functionality to the app. Works beautifully. Price is $49.95 per sensor, app is free. If you see it on Amazon, the price by one vendor is $250 as it's the last one in stock. Wait till next week and they'll be available again at the normal price.

SensorPush Wireless Thermometer / Hygrometer for iPhone / Android - Humidity & Temperature Smart Sensor with Alerts


----------



## BigB2943 (Jun 1, 2016)

I tested this in a bag with boveda and it was spot on 12 hours later









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

BigB2943 said:


> I tested this in a bag with boveda and it was spot on 12 hours later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks that's the one I have been eyeing. Not a bad price either, I want to replace the ones in my wineador I try to put one in each drawer and the top shelf, probably order at least 5 of them. From what I have heard they are very accurate.


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

I've been using the Hygro set 2, they can be a bit of a pain to calibrate but once set I think they get the job done pretty good.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I have had no problems with the caliber iv. Calibrated it upon arrival (didn't need it) and double checked it again in a month and it was dead on.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

@rockethead26 you have some serious equipment there buddy. I have to save my dough for cigars.


----------



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

Navistar said:


> @rockethead26 you have some serious equipment there buddy. I have to save my dough for cigars.


See that's me I considered getting that Oasis thing where you can adjust your humidity by a cellphone app but I don't even use a smart phone. I still use an old El cheapo blackberry lol. I just want a good reliable reasonably priced Hygrometer and the caliber Iv I have heard great things about. I'm cheap on everything except cigars lol....so I can buy more....cigars! :smile2:


----------



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

There is one I really like the look and style of it because it's small and kind of cigar shaped. The little Havana I think is the name but most say it's a piece of crap.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Ive got maybe a half dozen of the Oasis IV units, and have had some of them for several years. (For wooden musical instruments and use in my cigar Tupperdors). They are very dependable and maintain accuracy.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Zederkoff is another one which is pretty good- it comes calibrated and you can get them for $10 at cbid


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Another vote for the Caliber IV here.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I like a unit that is adjustable so it can periodically be recalibrated as needed. (I use the Boveda calibration kit. ) I used to work with industrial computers and electronics. Eventually recalibration is required with electronic measuring devices.


----------



## Cibao Valley (Jul 8, 2015)

This Caliber 4R has been the best one I've used:


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

+1 for the Hygroset. Its adjustable, and small. I calibrated mine, and checked it 30 and 60 days later using Boveda, its spot on. Cheap and fast on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Quality-Importers-HygroSet-Hygrometer-Humidors/dp/B000H6CZQE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1468210517&sr=8-2&keywords=hygrometer+digital


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

The Western Caliber IV is the standard by which all others are measured. 

(No pun intended, but its true.)


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

I use the Caliber IV in mine, and it works great. Very accurate. I just lay it on top of my cigars in my Tupperdore, and it does its thing.

Another option would be one of those cheap analogue hygrometers from China. I hear great things about them.



:grin2:


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Navistar said:


> @*rockethead26* you have some serious equipment there buddy. I have to save my dough for cigars.


In the overall cost of the hobby of cigars, the cost of accuracy and convenience is pretty minimal. Personally I didn't see much difference between $25 and $50 each for a long term solution.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

rockethead26 said:


> In the overall cost of the hobby of cigars, the cost of accuracy and convenience is pretty minimal. Personally I didn't see much difference between $25 and $50 each for a long term solution.


More power to you brother


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Cibao Valley said:


> This Caliber 4R has been the best one I've used:


You resting cigars or growing tomatoes there Cibao?

74.5? Yikes!


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

rockethead26 said:


> Check out the SensorPush digital. Reads via Bluetooth to your phone or pad. No need to open up your humi to read it. Provides minute by minute data on temp and RH. I have three, one for each humi/tupperdor. The developers just added calibration functionality to the app. Works beautifully. Price is $49.95 per sensor, app is free. If you see it on Amazon, the price by one vendor is $250 as it's the last one in stock. Wait till next week and they'll be available again at the normal price.
> 
> SensorPush Wireless Thermometer / Hygrometer for iPhone / Android - Humidity & Temperature Smart Sensor with Alerts


Very cool, will be seriously checking that out!



Navistar said:


> @*rockethead26* you have some serious equipment there buddy. I have to save my dough for cigars.


(Buzzer sound) Wrong answer. Not that you need the wireless solution, but buy the right hardware necessary that you can afford to maintain the investment you are making in the hobby, namely sticks! ;-)



welborn said:


> See that's me I considered getting that Oasis thing where you can adjust your humidity by a cellphone app but I don't even use a smart phone. I still use an old El cheapo blackberry lol. I just want a good reliable reasonably priced Hygrometer and the caliber Iv I have heard great things about. I'm cheap on everything except cigars lol....so I can buy more....cigars! :smile2:


(Ding, ding, ding!) Right answer, funny way of getting there...lol



Joe Sticks said:


> Ive got maybe a half dozen of the Oasis IV units, and have had some of them for several years. (For wooden musical instruments and use in my cigar Tupperdors). They are very dependable and maintain accuracy.


FYI, they are made by Western, not Oasis, Oasis just resells them.



rockethead26 said:


> In the overall cost of the hobby of cigars, the cost of accuracy and convenience is pretty minimal. Personally I didn't see much difference between $25 and $50 each for a long term solution.


Amen Hermano!


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

@Grey Goose I highly doubt I will lose my stash due to hygrometer when I'm using Tupperware and boveda. The tool needs to fit the job. What works for me isn't the perfect solution for everyone. Sorry I don't have any built in sound effects


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Navistar said:


> @*Grey Goose* I highly doubt I will lose my stash due to hygrometer when I'm using Tupperware and boveda. The tool needs to fit the job. What works for me isn't the perfect solution for everyone. Sorry I don't have any built in sound effects


You're the expert here, (or there rather)...

Thats obvious.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Grey Goose said:


> FYI, they are made by Western, not Oasis, Oasis just resells them.


(Buzzer sound) Western merged with Cigar Oasis in 2012.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> (Buzzer sound) Western merged with Cigar Oasis in 2012.


(Ding) However nonetheless they are still made by western, and only distributed by Oasis.

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Grey Goose said:


> You're the expert here, (or there rather)...
> 
> Thats obvious.


Wow. I just saw your post in deals and I would have to say you are little edgy today. I will just leave it at that. Maybe I am just reading you wrong.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Navistar said:


> Wow. I just saw your post in deals and I would have to say you are little edgy today. I will just leave it at that. Maybe I am just reading you wrong.


...Probably a good idea.

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I highly recommend Xikar's PuroTemp https://www.xikar.com/products/humidification/purotemp-hygro-system/ if you have a cabinet humidor, a large coolidor or a converted wine cooler. Lifetime guarantee is a big plus.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

ghe said:


> I highly recommend Xikar's PuroTemp if you have a cabinet humidor, a large coolidor or a converted wine cooler. Lifetime guarantee is a big plus.


Wow, I had no idea Xikar made that. I don't necessarily trust Xikar completely (lots of bad experiences with lighters) but I love their cutters. ...I may be trying this one soon.


----------



## Cibao Valley (Jul 8, 2015)

Grey Goose said:


> You resting cigars or growing tomatoes there Cibao?
> 
> 74.5? Yikes!


Hah, that's not a problem at all. As long as one keeps the humidity comfortably under 70 it's fine to have the temp above 70. I keep mine at a steady 65% (+/-1) and never had an issue.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I use the accurite from wally world. .9$ l if it's off a % or 2 I right the + - on it. .I'm not paying 50$ a piece when I need five of them. Plus I've been using these for years test em every 6 months they stay consistent. Which works for me. I don't need some reminder that I've dropped 1%, don't really care that much. It stays between 63 and 66 and I check on it every couple days. You guys take this stuff way to serious. The point of smoking these rolled up bundles of weeds is to relax. I've lived through 2 teenage daughters, a couple % points doesn't scare me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I've lived through 2 teenage daughters, a couple % points doesn't scare me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Funny about the daughters!

That's why I have the alarms set if they drop below 61% or go over 68%. Not worried about a couple of % points either. Just want to know when I have a failure with my Bovedas that needs to be corrected. Otherwise I completely ignore them.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

I think I'll grab a Western Caliber IV for my first Tuppador


----------



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for all the input I received my Caliber IV yesterday and it works great just ordered 10 more from mike's cigars. I want one in every drawer in my winedor. and one on the top shelf for a total of 6. The others with come in handy in my coolidor or a humidor and never hurts to have a few extra. :smile2:


----------



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> I think I'll grab a Western Caliber IV for my first Tuppador


I got mine I don't think you will be disappointed. It''s the nest digital hygrometer I have had to date.


----------



## DD1524 (Mar 2, 2016)

BigB2943 said:


> I tested this in a bag with boveda and it was spot on 12 hours later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had good luck with this hygrometer too.


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

Grey Goose said:


> You resting cigars or growing tomatoes there Cibao?
> 
> 74.5? Yikes!


Pretty sure he thought your RH was 74.5%. A temp of 74.5 degrees Fahrenheit, although maybe a little higher than ideal, isn't a problem at all.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Bluewaterpig said:


> Pretty sure he thought your RH was 74.5%. A temp of 74.5 degrees Fahrenheit, although maybe a little higher than ideal, isn't a problem at all.


No sir, I knew out was temp, 74 is hotter than I allow my sticks to get, not an issue for shipping, or in a herf-a-dor for a spell while out and about, but wouldn't want my humidors running that hot, just my opinion.

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

UBC03 said:


> I use the accurite from wally world. .9$ l if it's off a % or 2 I right the + - on it. .I'm not paying 50$ a piece when I need five of them. Plus I've been using these for years test em every 6 months they stay consistent. Which works for me. I don't need some reminder that I've dropped 1%, don't really care that much. It stays between 63 and 66 and I check on it every couple days. You guys take this stuff way to serious. The point of smoking these rolled up bundles of weeds is to relax. I've lived through 2 teenage daughters, a couple % points doesn't scare me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I've got 15 of these and they work so good that I won't buy anything else ( even though I had bought a few before I discovered the Accurite ones and dropped about $50 each for them ). You don't have to buy a Lamborghini if you're just going around the block to the grocery store...buy something that works well...is digital and won't break the budget.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

welborn said:


> Hey guys thanks for all the input I received my Caliber IV yesterday and it works great just ordered 10 more from mike's cigars. I want one in every drawer in my winedor. and one on the top shelf for a total of 6. The others with come in handy in my coolidor or a humidor and never hurts to have a few extra. :smile2:





HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> I think I'll grab a Western Caliber IV for my first Tuppador





DD1524 said:


> I've had good luck with this hygrometer too.


Me Four!

Western Caliber IV FTW :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Me Four!
> 
> Western Caliber IV FTW :vs_bananasplit:


Well done.


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

Is the round gold Caliber IV trusted to be just as accurate as the rectangular black model?


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Bluewaterpig said:


> Is the round gold Caliber IV trusted to be just as accurate as the rectangular black model?


Yes, they have both been very reliable IME.


----------



## Cibao Valley (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes, the round one is excellent.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Does the Accurite unit display Min and Max humidity just for the last day ? Or does it display those figures since the last time it was re-set ?

I know our Accurite temperature gauges only show Min and Max for the last day. So, if I am outta town for awhile and temperatures hit a high level, the gauge likely won't tell me that unless it occured within the last calendar day.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> Does the Accurite unit display Min and Max humidity just for the last day ? Or does it display those figures since the last time it was re-set ?
> 
> I know our Accurite temperature gauges only show Min and Max for the last day. So, if I am outta town for awhile and temperatures hit a high level, the gauge likely won't tell me that unless it occured within the last calendar day.


The last day.. I check it every few days when I remember.So it's no big disadvantage for me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> The last day.. I check it every few days when I remember.So it's no big disadvantage for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

For those who got a Caliber IV (round or rectangle, I think they're pretty much the same internally), did you find that it was calibrated correctly by the factory? Or did you have to alter it?


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bluewaterpig said:


> For those who got a Caliber IV (round or rectangle, I think they're pretty much the same internally), did you find that it was calibrated correctly by the factory? Or did you have to alter it?


If I remember correctly, I had to adjust 3 out of my 5.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Bluewaterpig said:


> For those who got a Caliber IV (round or rectangle, I think they're pretty much the same internally), did you find that it was calibrated correctly by the factory? Or did you have to alter it?


I had one out of three that was off. 2%.

I calibrate with the bovada I'm aiming to keep my cigars at, not 79 or 82 or whatever.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

I use the boveda calibration kits, and have probably a dozen of the caliber 4's, I've never had to calibrate a rectangle ever, and only one round needed attention as I recall.

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

This is odd...

I'm doing the salt test as I wait for my Boveda calibration kit to arrive. I have 3 of the black round red button hygros (which I've previously calibrated) and my new Caliber IV gold in the bag...the Caliber and 2 of the others are reading 77%, while the third black/red hygro reads 75%.

I have a feeling that the Caliber and 2 others are correct, so I'm wondering...how dependable is the salt test? How likely is it that it's creating 77% RH instead of the expected 75%?


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Bluewaterpig said:


> This is odd...
> 
> I'm doing the salt test as I wait for my Boveda calibration kit to arrive. I have 3 of the black round red button hygros (which I've previously calibrated) and my new Caliber IV gold in the bag...the Caliber and 2 of the others are reading 77%, while the third black/red hygro reads 75%.
> 
> I have a feeling that the Caliber and 2 others are correct, so I'm wondering...how dependable is the salt test? How likely is it that it's creating 77% RH instead of the expected 75%?


The salt test is... questionable.

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Possibility of user error with the salt test is to high in my opinion.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

TCstr8 said:


> Possibility of user error with the salt test is to high in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Agree! Throw a Boveda pack in there at the RH you plan to use.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Relative humidity is notoriously difficult to measure precisely, even with very expensive scientific instruments. For the type of hygrometers we use with cigars, it isn't at all uncommon for the measurements to be off 3-5 (or more) percentage points on the most accurate measurements. Remember, too, that we're talking about relative humidity. As the temperature rises and falls, the relative humidity reading changes. And the temperature changes quite a bit over time in nearly every humidor, cooled or not. Think about it. Even with the much-ballyhooed Boveda packs, the humidity level changes inside the humidor. Otherwise, why would be Boveda pack ever have to absorb or release moisture? 
Bottom line: It's easy to obsess over humidity, difficult to do a whole lot about it and probably not worth the effort in the long run if you just keep your cigars close to the humidity range that makes them smoke best for you.


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

ghe, very well said. I totally agree with you in saying that we're never gonna measure RH with 100% accuracy.

Interestingly enough, I came home tonight, a little less than 24 hours after taking the pic above, and the Caliber read 75%. The others were slightly above and below. So maybe it was a successful test after all!

Anyway, now I'm doing this...the pack is a fresh 62% (no clue why I even bought it in the first place). Disregard the readings, I just placed them in there. I think I can trust this a little more...


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

Ok, so I've had this bag sealed for over 24 hours with a Boveda 62% in there. I'm a little skeptical, especially because I calibrated the black hygros myself a month or two ago.

Would you adjust them all to match 62%?


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

I always give mine 36 hours for calibration. Have seem some big changes in that extra 12 hours.

How did you calibrate them a month ago? Salt test? Boveda?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

I originally used the Boveda test, then confirmed it after a month or so with a salt test. Now this...could it be that the large Boveda doesn't have enough air inside the packet to work properly?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Bluewaterpig said:


> I originally used the Boveda test, then confirmed it after a month or so with a salt test. Now this...could it be that the large Boveda doesn't have enough air inside the packet to work properly?


Just for grins, I'd try it with the hygros not sitting directly on the packet. Then again, the Cal-4R is pretty close to right. I would assume it to be the most reliable. Maybe the other pucks have slipped out of calibration.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Grey Goose said:


> The salt test is... questionable.
> 
> "Be a man, smoke cigars"...


yep. They say it is 100% dependable... well I have had mixed results. So it must not be 100% reliable. Now I use a Mason jar with Boveda.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank North (Jul 30, 2016)

hmm 7 pages and I a well past the final third here, IMO (so that means just my opinion) I am fan of the Caliber 4r calibrated in a Boveda kit.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Bluewaterpig said:


> For those who got a Caliber IV (round or rectangle, I think they're pretty much the same internally), did you find that it was calibrated correctly by the factory? Or did you have to alter it?





TCstr8 said:


> If I remember correctly, I had to adjust 3 out of my 5.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk





SeanTheEvans said:


> I had one out of three that was off. 2%.
> 
> I calibrate with the bovada I'm aiming to keep my cigars at, not 79 or 82 or whatever.





Grey Goose said:


> I use the boveda calibration kits, and have probably a dozen of the caliber 4's, I've never had to calibrate a rectangle ever, and only one round needed attention as I recall.
> 
> "Be a man, smoke cigars"...


I have 24 cigars inside a 7L Klip It tupperdore with cedar spills lining the bottom, and two large Boveda 65% humidity packs. My Caliber IV reads rock solid at 65%, but it wasn't always like that before I put the second Boveda pack in. It usually read 64%, and fluctuated to lower RH at times.

On an off-note, I have my Tupperdore about 6 feet away from a working window A/C, and not in direct contact to the cool air-flow coming from the A/C. It doesn't seem to effect the RH at all. Also, setting my A/C to 65 degrees on Energy Saver with the fan on Auto shows me 70 to 71 degrees inside the Tupperdore.


----------

